# Taken 3 - Trailer



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

He's back again...


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Now that looks very good. I can see how they have made a story from it aswell with Lenny Dieing


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

'Good luck...'

Looks good. Hard to beat a good old action pic that doesn't take itself too seriously.


----------



## Talidan (Sep 2, 2014)

Looks sick


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I can't wait. I love the taken franchise


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Spoony said:


> I can't wait. I love the taken franchise


The first two were very good so looking forward to number 3.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

jesus wept who have they targetted now,his pet goldfish :lol: how did liam neeson go from michael collins to an **** kicking bruce willis replacement ? i thought they had flogged a dead donkey on the second,but i guess that barrel goes deeper.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

That looks awesome


----------



## Steve_6R (Jun 9, 2014)

Awesome. Cannot wait for this


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Looks friggin awesome :thumb:


----------



## Mini devil (May 4, 2014)

Cannot wait for this love all the taken films! :argie:


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I've not seen the 2nd one yet! Loved the first.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Loves good, but how much bad luck can one bloke have? lol


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Ravinder said:


> I've not seen the 2nd one yet! Loved the first.


Just skip to the third the second was dire. The only person who didn't get "taken" was the dopey daughter from the first film.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

johanr77 said:


> Just skip to the third the second was dire. The only person who didn't get "taken" was the dopey daughter from the first film.


Err she already got taken in the first film.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Looks good, poor bloke, surely at some point he's just going think it'll be easier to shoot himself.

Should be good, not sure whether I've seen 2 or not? If I have it obviously wasn't very good :lol:


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Err she already got taken in the first film.


Err did I say she didn't get taken in the first film


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Another thumbs up from me, with the Taken 'series'.

Maybe they should rename it to 'Unlucky'. Taken 4 is when he realises it just ain't worth it any more and takes his OWN life.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

PaulN said:


> Loves good, but how much bad luck can one bloke have? lol


he's even more unlucky than the man who was hit by the hiroshima bomb and the nagasaki bomb!!


----------



## JacobDuBois (Sep 22, 2014)

Can't wait!!


----------



## jmc197 (Aug 6, 2013)

I wanna see that so bad , I hate trailers they tease too much , lol


----------

